# Breaking News: R4 banned in UK



## caffolote (Jul 28, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5598447/r4-piracy-devices-banned-in-the-uk

A British high court has ruled against R4 companies Playables Limited and Wai Dat Chan. It is now illegal to import, advertise and sell R4 cartridges in the United Kingdom.

The R4 emulator carts are used to pirate Nintendo DS games.

According to website Develop, the court set a legal precedent by ruling the carts were illegal because they bypass the Nintendo DS's security measures in order to run games.

"Nintendo promotes and fosters game development and creativity, and strongly supports the game developers who legitimately create new and innovative applications," Nintendo said in a written statement. "Nintendo initiates these actions not only on its own behalf, but also on behalf of over 1,400 video game-development companies that depend on legitimate sales of games for their survival."

This is the second lawsuit Nintendo has won this month as the company successfully defeated the devices in the Dutch courts. Earlier this year, Nintendo won legal victories in Australia

Previously, Nintendo blamed piracy for a 50 percent sales drop in Europe.

In Japan, Nintendo has also been launching a lawsuit against the R4 devices. Currently, there is a court injunction against the R4 devices, but they continue to be sold.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2010)

Yike, this doesn't look very good...then again they only banned the R4, so it looks like everyone who has anything other than an R4, should be just fine


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

Why didnt they just make all the carts illegal at a go lol.. They just made it easier for piracy on newer games...


----------



## c_house (Jul 28, 2010)

Who cares? R4's are crappy anyway. But, I've never been around the real brand.


----------



## neokingster (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=257561
It says here that other types of cards are banned as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, ballsack. Does an R4 with AceKard RPG firmware count? Does this mean ShopTemp will no longer be able to advertise R4s in the UK? Or is this article a load of shit? I need to kow, like thousands of other R4 users behind me!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 28, 2010)

So the question is ....

Are the stupid fucks reeeeeally banning just the R4

or ....

Are the stupid fucks calling it an R4 and reeeeeeally referring to flashcarts which we all know are a great more than just anything known as an R4?

I mean it sounds as dumb as banning all Kleenex, and really what they meant was they are banning tissues.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 28, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Why didnt they just make all the carts illegal at a go lol.. They just made it easier for piracy on newer games...



because they cant in UK

like Meow Meow (the drug) the can only ban brands

then under a week a different brand was up in the market perfectly legal

so most likely the doesnt affect UK at all

how many ACTUAL REAL R4's do u think there are

most are fakes and different brands


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

neokingster said:
			
		

> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=257561
> It says here that other types of cards are banned as well.


Where?
Edit: I might have misread your message though.. If u meant all the R4 brands then it clearly says it on the very first link.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

All the cards? N5, M3, R4 clones. All illegal?

*peels of R4 sticker and writes 'Imagine Babies' on the front instead*


----------



## neokingster (Jul 28, 2010)

"The card and other similar cartridges have been blamed for a steep decline in DS software sales." 
Doesn't that mean other cartridges


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Branded? lol... thats some damn nice excuses though they could always make the law like carts that are avaible to bypass the securty check games made by nintendo is illegal. Other countries had no issues in making the law of restricting the internet so why cant this rule apply. And no i dont want this rule to be applied at all... Is like nintendo did all that for nothing...


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

neokingster said:
			
		

> "The card and other similar cartridges have been blamed for a steep decline in DS software sales."
> Doesn't that mean other cartridges


Bullshit. You have to reread. "The card and other similar cartridges have been *blamed* for a steep decline in DS software sales."
If u didnt understand my highlight google the word blame and read the meaning.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, that high court is the most shit thing ver. I typed in 'R4 banned in uK' on Google and got lots of results. I typed in 'Acekard banned in the UK' - no results. Stupid people. Now we'll all buy AceKards instead.


----------



## neokingster (Jul 28, 2010)

Fair enough then. At least i have an M3I0


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 28, 2010)

Besides, R4 doesn't emulate DS games on the DS.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 28, 2010)

haha

worried aobut 3DS sales

R4 doesnt even work on DSI


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

Ninendo's a sneaky bitch. After their profit period for the DS is over, it's time to clamp down and ruin our fun.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anybody actually buy their cards from UK suppliers anyway? I always bought mine directly from Hong Kong.

As long as places like Shoptemp don't print the words "Illegal Nintendo Piracy Device" on the packaging we should all be fine.


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Jul 28, 2010)

First off when they say the ban R4 they indeed mean ALL type of flashcards. This will sham out any flashcard distributors publicly out of the UK and at most any packaged shipped with a flashcard will be labeled as "PC Controller" or "DS Accessory", thats of course using registered mail. Bulk shipments are the ones that will have issues bypassing checkpoints. 

I'm glad Nintendo is getting serious about this and I root all the way but I'd say the damage is already done. Its been quite a few years since DS flahcards came out and now they're so dirt cheap anyone with half a peanut for a brain wouldn't think about not buying a "TOt4lly uBBER Fr33 DS ROMZ" card for $3 (I'm talking to you R4), this is especially true within children where low morals and low income give pulse to such things.

But what can I say.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok.. If you'll excuse me while I race out and buy a couple more carts.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

Neo_Ch!p said:
			
		

> First off when they say the ban R4 they indeed mean ALL type of flashcards. This will sham out any flashcard distributors publicly out of the UK and at most any packaged shipped with a flashcard will be labeled as "PC Controller" or "DS Accessory", thats of course using registered mail. Bulk shipments are the ones that will have issues bypassing checkpoints.
> 
> I'm glad Nintendo is getting serious about this and I root all the way but I'd say the damage is already done. Its been quite a few years since DS flahcards came out and now they're so dirt cheap anyone with half a peanut for a brain wouldn't think about not buying a "TOt4lly uBBER Fr33 DS ROMZ" card for $3 (I'm talking to you R4), this is especially true within children where low morals and low income give pulse to such things.
> 
> But what can I say.


Sure they mean all cards but the one banned is R4 brand ONLY. Who cares about the details? What they state is what they mean which is R4 is banned. And by all means im totally not glad. Not everyone use the flashcarts for some stupid piracy school project like me. Some actually use it for homebrew applications and the making of them, who doesnt want to enjoy a flash game from a website made into a homebrew in ur R4 directly on ur DS! K, i shouldnt have used R4 for examples of homebrews...


----------



## HouQuan1031 (Jul 28, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Neo_Ch!p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jul 28, 2010)

It seems to me that Nintendo aren't really doing this to annoy DS, DSLite and DSi users, I reckon they're trying to send a message to the next generation of flashcart makers...

"Don't mess with our 3DS!!"

And where does this news leave the 'Action Replay' team? I know the AR isn't a flashcart per se, but it *is* a reverse engineering device that uses a similar exploit to flashcarts. Nintendo have hated the AR for a number of years too!

EDIT: Grammar correction and stuff.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 28, 2010)

They won't be able to stop international sellers. The worst that could happen is the occasional item could be intercepted by customs. Because they are such small packages most will still slip through.


----------



## HouQuan1031 (Jul 28, 2010)

I hate people who cheat online...


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 28, 2010)

It's good that Nintendo are finally doing something about piracy in the UK, however 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Nintendo promotes and fosters game development and creativity, and strongly supports the game developers who legitimately create new and innovative applications,"


 Makes Nintendo sound as homebrew friendly as Apple. As far as I am aware, the only legit way to code for the DS is to goe through Nintendo's dev program which will cost you upwards of £10,000 and even then, only if you are ALREADY a commercial success.
Now, if Nintendo  charged as little as Apple to dev for the DS/DSi there there wouldn't be this piracy problem that they say they have because there would be no flash carts out there.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 28, 2010)

the NEXT GEN will just have no data to bypass piracy

people cant help it if the software is put on them to do so


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

HouQuan1031 said:
			
		

> I hate people who cheat online...


You doesn't seem to see my meaning and im not quoting what you wrote because is long and unnesecary. By also looking at how ignorant you write it im not going to discuss more than this.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 28, 2010)

who cares because the R4 is dead anyway, on top of that i have my cyclo ds and super card dstwo so i don't care i am sorted, you can blame David Cameron since that guy went into power all he has done is ruin this country.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

It's for our own good.

R4 SUCKS TOES!

But I have a Acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm clean.


----------



## antwill (Jul 28, 2010)

If this is just banned in the UK, then it won't affect all those dodgy Chinese auctions on eBay that sell flashcarts with roms on them, instead of actual copies of games like they advertise.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, well. All the more reason to buy an Acekard or a DSTwo if you live in the UK.


----------



## cyberninja (Jul 28, 2010)

It's not just R4, the ruling applies to all devices that allow pirated games to be played on the Nintendo DS. 

Source http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10790835


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 28, 2010)

cyberninja said:
			
		

> It's not just R4, the ruling applies to all devices that allow pirated games to be played on the Nintendo DS.
> 
> Source http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10790835


As I said, they won't be able to stop international sellers and sites and the small packages will be impossible to filter as they pass through customs.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 28, 2010)

Well....shit. :\
I hadn't even ordered the DStwo yet.
Is the law immediately in effect too? Because it really does sound like they're targetting more than just the R4 brand here.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got a solution.

Lets just ban all types of storage devices.....

oh wait!


Oh and FYI, the DS Phat and DS Lite do not have any security precautions against flashcards. As far as I know, they never did. So how this ruling can apply to them is beyond me. 

Only the DSi and it's enlarged cousin do.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 28, 2010)

Not going to change a thing. Same thing happened with ps2 modchips (ruled illegal) and it changed nothing. You could still get hold of them without much hassle and there were still plenty offering installs.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Jul 28, 2010)

Utsuho Reiuji said:
			
		

> Oh and FYI, the DS Phat and DS Lite do not have any security precautions against flashcards. As far as I know, they never did. So how this ruling can apply to them is beyond me.
> 
> Only the DSi and it's enlarged cousin do.


Not true.
Original backup devices needed a Pass-Me or something similar.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 28, 2010)

This is definitely the end of my local R4 stall down town though, that's for sure.




(Whole image)


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jul 28, 2010)

Good thing I got an Acekard instead.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 28, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> This is definitely the end of my local R4 stall down town though, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish my local store had that
i have to go about 25km from my house till i get to the nearest store that sells r4.
if canadian's want to know its the "Pacific Mall"

but i have more good news
i just found a guys selling a m3 lite NOT near my house but in toronto
IM GETTING THAT PIECE OF M3 LITE 
i emailed him and waiting for a reply
he's about 70km from my house or 1hour
i wish he is able to come to toronto because i cant drive


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> This is definitely the end of my local R4 stall down town though, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the ps3 games real??


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 28, 2010)

just peel of the sticker to a real ds game and put it on the front.
it's not like the local law enforcement will reinforce this ruling anyway.
i doubt they will go around and search ever 12 to 18 year old in the UK.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 28, 2010)

Guys it's not illegal if you already have them, they just can't sell them anymore or advertise them. If you already had an R4 before the law was passed it doesn't matter.
Also, it's not really gonna change anything, I'll still be using my Acekard as much as I want.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 28, 2010)

Still not gettin rid of mine


----------



## SifJar (Jul 28, 2010)

I think pretty much everyone in this thread has misunderstood. Its not that R4s have been *made* illegal, its just been ruled that they were *always* illegal, because they bypass Nintendo's security system on the DS/DS Lite/DSi. Circumventing the security system has presumably always been illegal. Its not that a new law has come into effect, its just that a judge (or jury or whatever) decided that an already existing law applied to the R4. And that means that all flashcarts (and actually Action Replays/iCheats etc.) are all illegal too, under an already existing law. At least, that's my understanding from the articles I read.


----------



## Kiekoes (Jul 28, 2010)

Why outlaw the R4? That's one of the stupidest things I ever saw Nintendo doing. I mean, come on, it's the most crappy card ever. Or Nintendo isn't aware of other cards then R4's but that's just stupid. I don't understand why they aren't doing any research on DS Flashcards.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Why outlaw the R4? That's one of the stupidest things I ever saw Nintendo doing. I mean, come on, it's the most crappy card ever. Or Nintendo isn't aware of other cards then R4's but that's just stupid. I don't understand why they aren't doing any research on DS Flashcards.


They are fully aware of all the other carts but when 88% of existing flashcarts bears the name of R4. Which do you think they aim it on? Is like saying will you stop piracy in Norway when you can do it in UK and stop 4 times as mush pirates there than Norway


----------



## Theraima (Jul 28, 2010)

Blaming piracy? Imo thats just an excuse, they could stop doing shovelware and concentrate for some while.. Besides, they didnt ban possession of R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonder what Ninty will do next?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 28, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> And where does this news leave the 'Action Replay' team? I know the AR isn't a flashcart per se, but it *is* a reverse engineering device that uses a similar exploit to flashcarts. Nintendo have hated the AR for a number of years too!


Funny thing is: the official (at least it says it's official) French Nintendo magazine (which was apparently recently overhauled to make the kiddies buy it, it's complete shit now) keeps mentioning flashcards and AR's as useful devices. Seriously makes me doubt the 'official' stamp on it.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 28, 2010)

Good news.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Seriously makes me doubt the 'official' stamp on it.



I remember Nintendo used to have an "Official Seal of Quality" a while back.  I think they dropped the "Quality" for "Approval" because people kept buying shitty games and raging.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 28, 2010)

It's not like it truly matters. Now, UK sellers won't be making money. People in the UK will still buy them from other sites.


----------



## acidonia (Jul 28, 2010)

The Official Seal of Quality was just saying they got Permision to publish it on a Nintendo Console nothing at all to do with the game begin good or crap.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 28, 2010)

R4 should be banned from GBAtemp.net as well.  Good riddance.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 28, 2010)

They've only outlawed the sale of "R4" cards publicly. While this probably -does- apply to other brands of flashcart (Supercard, Acekard, M3 etc); these brands have, in the mainstream, some degree of obscurity (none of the "casual" gamers in my family know what a DSTwo is, for example). While I'm not saying that it makes selling these cards perfectly legal (nor am I saying that this defense should be used as a loophole), this is what will eventually happen - the sellers distributing flashcarts in the UK will move on to another brand of card (the TTDS, maybe?) and the cycle will repeat itself. Or the company who makes these R4 clones will make a totally new and original flashcart called the "S5" or something equally stupid.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 28, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> They've only outlawed the sale of "R4" cards publicly. While this probably -does- apply to other brands of flashcart (Supercard, Acekard, M3 etc); these brands have, in the mainstream, some degree of obscurity (none of the "casual" gamers in my family know what a DSTwo is, for example). While I'm not saying that it makes selling these cards perfectly legal, this is what will eventually happen - the sellers distributing flashcarts will move on to another brand of card (the TTDS, maybe?) and the cycle will repeat itself. Or the company who makes these R4 clones will make a totally new and original flashcart called the "S5" or something equally stupid.



This is what I got for s5: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S5


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 28, 2010)

This is perhaps the stupidest ruling in the world. You've banned 2 companies' carts. You should have done a blanket ban on the lot you idiots.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 28, 2010)

Crimsonclaw111 said:
			
		

> This is what I got for s5: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S5


I knew that the S5 was a type of car, but that's irrelevant. What is relevant, however, is that rebranding (or using a different brand of cart entirely) will be the loophole of choice for people who distribute the carts in the UK. Whether this loophole works, however, only time will tell.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jul 28, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> They've only outlawed the sale of "R4" cards publicly. While this probably -does- apply to other brands of flashcart (Supercard, Acekard, M3 etc); these brands have, in the mainstream, some degree of obscurity (none of the "casual" gamers in my family know what a DSTwo is, for example). While I'm not saying that it makes selling these cards perfectly legal (nor am I saying that this defense should be used as a loophole), this is what will eventually happen - the sellers distributing flashcarts in the UK will move on to another brand of card (the TTDS, maybe?) and the cycle will repeat itself. Or the company who makes these R4 clones will make a totally new and original flashcart called the "S5" or something equally stupid.



What will probably happen is that due to his being an example, Nintendo or whoever can say "The Acekard is like the R4 so it should be banned too." and it'll just go on a cycle. 

I can see why they banned the R4 though, it's a shit card and outdated to fuck but it's the most common. I remember being out the other day and I saw a kid with a flashcart in her DSLite and I was like "wut?", never realised they were so common :S 

Oh well, it's not like most of us who buy flashcarts are going to buy an R4 anyway, and even if they did manage to ban all the flashcarts in the UK, international websites would just pop up more and customs wouldn't be able to filter the small packages.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 28, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> Crimsonclaw111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll work for a while, but eventually Nintendo will go batshit crazy and order flashcarts themselves.  Then they'll return their purchases with a bomb cleverly disguised as a micro sd card in the slot.  They'll take out every retailer individually that way.  

Or not.  Who knows?


----------



## sonicmax (Jul 28, 2010)

Not surprising, last month the 'digital economy act' came into use, which is basically a measure brought in to prevent copyright infringement/piracy, by capping or completely stopping the internet connections of people who are found to repeatedly pirate software/etc

I am definitely going to look into moving to another country, england has gone bonkers.


----------



## Matthew (Jul 28, 2010)

Wont work and anyway, we all still have cards


----------



## joe2001 (Jul 28, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Wont work and anyway, we all still have cards



You're right there mate -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  like most here I own a few different cards, not forgetting the duplicates that folk keep buying me for birthdays & Christmas!


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 28, 2010)

Why do they just attack the R4?


----------



## Another World (Jul 28, 2010)

this is a partial-end to a long battle which started with nintendo and the r4. which is why this is for the r4 and not other cards. but this win will be the example used when the rest of the kits are banned in the UK.

-another world


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 28, 2010)

Guys this isn't even a slight threat. It's like Pirated dvd selling, it's illegal to sell but not illegal to buy. And like with pirated dvd's people will continue selling flashcarts. It's no big deal.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 28, 2010)

lol try as they might the DS is  a goner to piracy the 3DS maybe another story question bout past users could they arrest you for owning one before the ban (Im in the US not the UK)


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 29, 2010)

I see it already, R4 cards being treated like cocaine. Rough looking guys guarding warehouses full of R4's. R4 carts being bricked from anti-piracy software. Utter chaos. 

All joking aside, I really feel for the UK. I hope the tide turns in our favor(as the Temp community).


----------



## EJames2100 (Jul 29, 2010)

Meh the UK while been a Major country isn't exactly the smartest when coming to write laws.
The government tends to just copy whatever other big Multi-State Country has.

Sure they may find their brains and ban everything that bypasses Nintendo software, but I wouldn't think it'd be for a while.


----------



## Setzergabbini (Jul 29, 2010)

AWWWWWW SNAP! UK THREW DOWN

But no, seriously. Bring it, UK.


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Jul 29, 2010)

This is like announcing piracy protection for VHS or Beta in the age of Blu-Ray.  One must accept that their older flash cart is only slightly more inconvenient to purchase (although still easy to purchase), and perhaps get a newer cart with great features, like the Supercard DSTwo.  I guess showing effort stands for something, but it would only be a real concern if I went to buy a flashcart, and after every search, realized that they were "IMPOSSIBLE" to aquire.  Maybe then, and only then, would I accept defeat.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 29, 2010)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> I remember being out the other day and I saw a kid with a flashcart in her DSLite and I was like "wut?", never realised they were so common :S


I own many flashcarts, my brother owns many more, my cousin owns a couple too, as does a friend who I sold my old DS phat to, along with a tech staff member at my old college.
I've seen children playing with a flashcart in their DS on the bus, a man waiting to board an airplane playing on their flashcart, and many other examples of people playing on flashcarts.
And there's even a local R4 stall down town, that may very well be going out of business with R4's now illegal to sell in the UK.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

As it is now, the DS probably doesn't have too long left to go, with the 3DS on it's way. I'm not saying that it's a dying system though, not yet. I'd love the 3DS to have some sort of software exploit to allow for a custom firmware (if it does get hacked), and it would show that they've outlawed the cards just too late and we wouldn't need them anyway.



Spoiler: TO SUM IT UP...



Stuff the rules.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 29, 2010)

They seem to have forgot the other non-crap carts...


4000th post!


----------



## mayhem366 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yay for the DSTT then and all the other flashcarts. Fools. Just because the R4 was the most popular. Emphasize on the was.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 29, 2010)

at least this will get rid of the remaining "how do i fix meh R4 threads"


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 29, 2010)

they said "game copying devices" so anything along tht line
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10790835

i think external importing is still plausible so shoptemp may just not be affected in sales (unless positively)
still kinda scary to see the rule in UK, it could reach all big countries


----------



## George Dawes (Jul 29, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> because they cant in UK
> Yes they can.
> 
> 
> ...


Within a week many RC places were selling NRG-1/Rave (naphyrone), which is in no way related to 4-MMC (other than also being a stimulant).

Since then MDAT, MDAI, 5IAI, Dimethocaine and a host of others have been introduced to the market, and the current RC to be hyped is 6APB.

Brand names mean nothing, chemical formulas are what are made illegal.


Importing a flash cart into the UK will still be possible (not every package is opened/checked) but any that are stopped will be seized.  The retailer will have to then replace the lost order (or face a load of pissed off customers who will be making CC chargebacks).  In the end they will just stop shipping to the UK.


----------



## nutella (Jul 29, 2010)

ooo, R4 emulator carts? sounds like awful technical mumbo jumbo to me.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 29, 2010)

It's not just R4 carts, the media is just reporting it like that because R4 has become something of a genericized trademark in the eyes of the media.  They're using "R4" to refer to flash carts in the same way you'd call a vacuum a Hoover or a photocopy a Xerox.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 29, 2010)

"We Do what we must, because we can"


"for the Good of ALL of *US"*


profits to be exact.


----------



## LWares87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well... at least I got one, way before this came into force. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know one place that sell them, where i live... not for much longer though! lol


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I suppose I had better buy more flashcarts 'cause when 1 is banned it's only a matter of time before the rest are. Too little too late Nintendo, the 3DS is almost out, the DS is about to become obsolete.

I swear my laptop is retrieving morse code right now, there's a weird bleeping going on.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I swear my laptop is retrieving morse code right now, there's a weird bleeping going on.


There's a little man under your bed sending text messages.


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 29, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it! And people said I was crazy, ha we've proved them wrong!


----------



## Eric345 (Jul 29, 2010)

beware nintendo will cause the statements money go down lol jkjk


----------



## kondorish (Jul 29, 2010)

lol,  someone should have told ninty that lots of things are illegal to import, advertise or sell in the UK.  But as the world is a lot more international than it used to be the laws go rather grey.  

It is obvious from reading this article that this law is aimed at stopping a business from blatantly importing and selling these devices.  Laws like these rarely stop an individual from making a purchase online and importing things themselves (viagra type meds are a classic example).  

Does anyone really think that customs are going to waste their time chasing up the paperwork for some device that costs 4 quid just to stop a teenage kid who wants to play homebrew on his DS?  Even f they do open a package that has an R4 in it do you really honestly think that someone is going to allow a customs official an hour or so to file all the bits of paperwork it is going to take to file the offending 4 quid item and store it for a year before it gets destroyed?  Meanwhile god knows what is being sent through the mail system and not being checked because that person is tied up dealing with this R4.   

I can not see this being enforced at an individual level in any shape or form.  Maybe the UK market may lose the "guaranteed delivery" service that some sites offer but that is all.  If someone does stop selling to the UK then I am sure someone else will take up the cause.

This is the internet you know,  not your local market.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> It's not just R4 carts, the media is just reporting it like that because R4 has become something of a genericized trademark in the eyes of the media.  They're using "R4" to refer to flash carts in the same way you'd call a vacuum a Hoover or a photocopy a Xerox.
> I *never* refer to vacuum cleaners as Hoovers. I _hate_ that.
> I also don't use the term Xerox for photocopies either.
> 
> ...


It's a spy; they're coming for you because of your flashcart.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

If I ordered a R4 from shoptemp right now.
Would I get it?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 29, 2010)

From what we gather it's just illegal to sell them, not buy them.

Companies like shoptemp usually mark these packages as "Gift" or "Memory Adapter" to avoid customs.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 29, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> If I ordered a R4 from shoptemp right now.
> Would I get it?



I'm not sure about that..., but I'm guessing no.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

I might've guessed yes actually; at this stage there's a possibility it could go either way, depending on where it's routed.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 29, 2010)

Why does R4 have such a bad reputation? I havent been paying attention, lol.


----------



## kondorish (Jul 29, 2010)

You would be almost certain to receive it as it isn't worth the time and effort to confiscate a single R4 let alone waste the time looking for them.  

But you would be a very naughty boy for importing it as a judge has said your going to do bad things with it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why does R4 have such a bad reputation? I havent been paying attention, lol.



non-sdhc and it didn't have an upgrade for ages meaning most people moved on and missed out on the glorious WoodR4 firmware with its regular updates. So now they just assume (wrongly) that it is a worthless pile of junk.

It is actually quite ironic because these days it tends to have fixes for the latest games before anyone else due the WoodR4 firmware being updated every few weeks.  
Not bad for a £4 device is it?


----------



## George Dawes (Jul 29, 2010)

If the package is one that is opened and inspected and an R4 is in the package then it WILL be confiscated.  It will get through fine if it isn't opened.

Generic sildenafil (viagra) isn't the best comparison in the world.


----------



## Cuber (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder how long until shops like shoptemp decide to stop selling these to the UK.
Oh well, I got one a few days ago so I'm fine.


----------



## kondorish (Jul 30, 2010)

I guess the best and safest thing for the guys producing these things would be if they made a cart that was just plain without the name "r4" or anything on it. 

Would probably be even better if they could just stick some random sticker on it and send them out without any memory cards.   That way it would be pretty difficult to identify if it was on a banned list.

Lets hope we see "Stealth R4 (plain packaging and identified as a memory interface without any labels or memory identifying its nature)" in shoptemp soon.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 30, 2010)

What I can't figure out is why the real R4 people (whoever they are) doesn't sue those clone makers. Or was R4 as a brand never copyrighted?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 30, 2010)

Lumstar said:
			
		

> What I can't figure out is why the real R4 people (whoever they are) doesn't sue those clone makers. Or was R4 as a brand never copyrighted?


I don't think China works that way.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Jul 30, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> you can blame David Cameron since that guy went into power all he has done is ruin this country.



Just like that n**** Obama has done for ours. I tell you, the world's governments are becoming draconian and tyrannical. They ALL want to clamp down on what we want to do. They want us to line up and conform to "their standards". It's just like 1984, the world's governments are turning into "Big Brother". You know what I say? FUCK 'EM ALL!


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Jul 30, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> This is definitely the end of my local R4 stall down town though, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I'd like to see this in my Flea Market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## nl255 (Jul 30, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> If the package is one that is opened and inspected and an R4 is in the package then it WILL be confiscated.  It will get through fine if it isn't opened.
> 
> Generic sildenafil (viagra) isn't the best comparison in the world.



If customs really wanted to crack down on flash carts, why wouldn't they just open every package that comes from shoptemp or other companies that are known to sell flash carts?  It would be fairly easy to make a list of companies that are known to sell flash carts and just have customs inspect every package that comes from them.


----------



## ZPE (Jul 30, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know how much money and time that would cost customs, not to mention Nintendo and co.?


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 30, 2010)

ok r4 market sellers it's time to go stelth mode and relable(or repakage) the boxes and cover it up with a massive box on top sayin "free gift too big to show, you know whoat it is no  qu's answered, youtube if must"


----------



## George Dawes (Jul 31, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> If customs really wanted to crack down on flash carts, why wouldn't they just open every package that comes from shoptemp or other companies that are known to sell flash carts?  It would be fairly easy to make a list of companies that are known to sell flash carts and just have customs inspect every package that comes from them.


They can, and after a ruling that is often exactly what they do.  Remember the V64jr ban years back?  Almost everything from lik-sang and a few other places got stopped & opened for a few months afterwards.

ZPE, it would costs nintendo nothing, and it will cost HMC&E little, every package coming in is entered into their database, it is trivial to have all packages from a retailer routed through the checking/clearance section and opened.  A few extra man-hours for a few weeks.  Cost is minimal and it sends a message that they are watching.  Whether they choose to do that this time round remains to be seen.


----------



## ZX power (Aug 3, 2010)

Nintendo is probably trying to send out a warning to protect the upcoming new generation of DS, but it probably doesn't matter people having been into piracy for a long time they are not going to stop because of a law passed down a long time after people started downloading Nintendo games for free  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   how does Nintendo confiscate flashcards anyway at least that is what  it said in a article, the thought of it scares me, imagine someone walking up to you from Nintendo and they take it all away.


----------

